# Unschooling article



## Scott (Nov 28, 2006)

NY Time article on the unschooling element of the homeschooling movement: Home Schoolers Content to Take Children’s Lead. Seems dangerous to me, as this could be used as a good argument for regulating / outlawing homeschooling.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 28, 2006)

I may not agree with the method...but I also believe that the government need to bud out of education. Education should be the parents' responsibility (and the individuals' when grown). If a parent doesn't educate or chooses not to, I believe that is on them. Honestly the government schools have sat children in a classroom and learned less than many unschoolers (and the term unschoolers has a variety of meanings...the child shows an interest and the parents teach from that incorporating writing, arithmetic, science, spelling, etc, but learning is going on just on more of a unit study manner).


----------



## Scott (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not saying the government is right to interfere. But the average citizen or leigslator is not going to find it persuasive to say that the government should have nothing to do with education. Consequently, bad examples (unschooling) could lead to bad law (heavier regulations or prohibition).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm aware of that...thus why HSLDA is not considered a friend by unschoolers. A smart unschooler would not advertise themselves as such. However, they do so as a means of pushing for it's legitimacy.


----------

